# African grey bite?



## r25jbh (Aug 12, 2011)

Im at my mates house and i just went to touch his parrot and he started screaming at me that he will bite and it will be really bad. Is this true? Also whats signs do birds give that they are going to bite? Thanks


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

r25jbh said:


> Im at my mates house and i just went to touch his parrot and he started screaming at me that he will bite and it will be really bad. Is this true? Also whats signs do birds give that they are going to bite? Thanks


Yes, but if your friend is screaming at you then that is going to make the bird uneasy to it will most probably bite.

They can easily draw blood and hurt you, afterall look at the way, for example, they strip monkey nuts and chew wood etc.

Possibly your friend doesn't want you touching his parrot.


----------



## r25jbh (Aug 12, 2011)

Could be because when i went to stroke it he seemed calm and put its head down so i dnt know


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Parrot bites DEFINITELY hurt and if it's in the wrong place, they can do a decent bit of damage as their beaks are in fact, very powerful (I got an unlucky impale through the skin between my thumb and index finger when I was younger and working in a pet store).

In future, ask your friend before touching the bird as some birds can react rather nastily to strangers. If your friend had a bit of a freak out, it implies it's bitten before.

Have a look here, it may prove helpful: ParrotForum.net » Parrot Body Language » Reading Your Parrot's Body Language


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

My Grey Khan isn't too good with most strangers, he normally goes to the back of his cage. He does pick and choose who he likes though lol.


----------



## Salzburg (Oct 17, 2011)

From my experience with parrots it is always better to keep your distance. They can be very temperamental, especially with people they don't recognize. I worked with a gorgeous yellow crowned amazon parrot for over a month, got on really well with him and I let me guard down. After about eight weeks I was cleaning his cage as I normally did when he swung round on the bars and latched onto my arm! Hurt so much for such a small bird and within a few minutes the bite had swelled up and bruising was showing. I had a huge bruise on my arm for about three weeks...
Moral of the story? Don't ever trust birds


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

I was bitten by an African Grey! And :censor: yes it hurt! ALOT! :lol2:

It showed no signs of aggression or anything before hand either, was just sitting there let me stroke its head and chomp, my finger musta' looked tasty ¬¬


----------



## VespulaVulgaris (Nov 4, 2011)

Bites from Parrots are very painful. It feels like a hot nail slowly twisting it's way into your flesh and scraping against the bone. Anyone who has been bitten by one will know I'm not exaggerating. Also, they tend to hold on and chew. My hand was a mess for months!


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

VespulaVulgaris said:


> Bites from Parrots are very painful. It feels like a hot nail slowly twisting it's way into your flesh and scraping against the bone. Anyone who has been bitten by one will know I'm not exaggerating. Also, they tend to hold on and chew. My hand was a mess for months!


That sums it up lol, mine can be golden one minute and then chomp he has you, although I love him to bits, I wouldnt trust him at all :lol2:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I have been bitten by my african grey and she put a nice hole in my finger lol was entirely my own fault but yes it hurt. Generally she gives a warning if she is going to bite, usually a screaming noise and lunging and fluffing her feathers, but she very rarely bites. She prefers to put her head down for a scratch!


----------

